
Creating Bitcoin trading bots that don't lose money using deep RL - adamjking3
https://medium.com/@notadamking/creating-bitcoin-trading-bots-that-dont-lose-money-2e7165fb0b29
======
minimaxir
"Trading bots that don't lose money" is damning by faint praise.

